# Cigarette



## robertojorge (Apr 24, 2011)

The first picture shows a lighten cigarette, the second one a few  cigarettes in the ashtray and the third the same cigarettes after burnt.
All the pictures were taken with a Digital SLR Nikon D5000.

Ii you need them in high-resolution download photos from here.


----------

